# Channel 1000 not available???



## jdegrandpre (Sep 1, 2006)

When I select On Demand, it says channel 1000 is not available. If I go to the guide and choose 1000, I get the same response. This is happening on a lot of the DOD channels although some I get.

I did the RBR and it didn't change anything. I have also noted that many of the channels simply don't appear anymore.

Is anyone else having this problem?

Jeff


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Jeff, 

I would go through the network setup and reset all your network settings to defaults. Then do a system test and make sure the internet test passes (not just the network test). It will take 18-24 hours but On Demand usually returns at that point.


----------



## jdegrandpre (Sep 1, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I would go through the network setup and reset all your network settings to defaults. Then do a system test and make sure the internet test passes (not just the network test). It will take 18-24 hours but On Demand usually returns at that point.


Yes, it passes all the tests. It will download the shows that I select but I can't get to all the DOD channels.

For example, I can download TCM but not A&E????


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i can't download anything and all my connections are fine. i keep getting the i'm not subscribed message for all the DOD channels yet i have the premier package with hd extra sports package and so on. i have rebooted. i've restarted the connection and nothing.


----------

